# Does energetic person mean High sex drive person?



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

You know how theres some people that look like theyre always on some kind
of energy drink? Is this an automatic sign of a high sex drive person?
My wife is mostly very relaxed..gets nerviously energetic at times at work, or 
more like “excited“ but is a very laid back lover in bed..only on rare occasions showing
energy when it comes to sex..
Just wondering though...in general, are the “go getters“ the hornier types? Or do they 
come in all shapes and sizes..
Im talkin about women..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I can only speak for myself... but I can tell you at work I'm known for being competitive, an opportunist, and reliable. I am a marathon runner, so energy definitely is key in my life... and my most recent partner said I have the highest drive out of all women he has ever been with. I think there is some truth to the logic of being a passionate person in general carrying over into the bedroom.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Energetic people tend to live more active life styles and they're likely to be fitter and healthier. People who are fit and healthy are more likely to enjoy better sex than those who are not, but it doesn't necessarily follow that their hormones are tipped in favour of a higher sex drive.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

We're both like energizer bunnies and both HD. Although personality wise my H is very laid back... me not so much


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

We're both insane drive and you'd never guess it looking at either of us.


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

They might be.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm introverted and largely a lower energy type person. I can sit for hours just reading a book or playing on the computer. I'm hd.

No correlation here.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

not necessarily a correlation. the Op didn't mention how that correlates, if at all, for his marriage. 
A more definitive answer might be found combing through the scientific research on sexual activity.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband and friends have always called me ..."the energizer bunny"...but for some reason - just not being in tune with my sexual self back then... I think I spent all my pent up energies on other pursuits clouding my mind...

I didn't need sex as often as a man, but I DID need it & felt overcome by lust after so many days -this always caused me to initiate.....in this way, I believe I've always been HEALTHY STEADY drive... There was never a time in my life (even pregnancy & right after ) that I wasn't craving it after a week. 

IN comparison to my husband... a more laid back soul, needing more sleep....even back then when I worked...I was able to stay up later, do all nighters & felt fine the next day.... my husbands always needed more sleep than me..and I know he is a "Lower Test" guy... Testosterone is our Lust hormone ....also fuels our energy levels. 

So yeah I do feel they are often related ...if the energized person has sex on his /her brain (that is)...some may throw themselves into WORK, projects, etc.....

From my own experience....when I entered my sky rocketed phase, I felt like I was walking on air & could hardly sleep..I'd lay there at night watching the clock so I could jump him in the am.... I suddenly had a ton of restless sexual energy . I started to wonder how in the world boys in puberty could handle that sexual tension all the time!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Obviously I can't speak for others but in myself,I feel I'm moderately blessed energywise. I'm not overly energetic but I'm not a slug either.I can sit in the same spot for 4 hours in a row and not move except to go to the bathroom.I can sleep til 11am if I have nothing planned for the day.But then I also have the ability to get up and go when I know I have stuff that must be completed.It's a nice even mix.

I'm HD.Must have.Every day.Slow,fast,whatever.As long as we're connecting and we're making love it's all good to me.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

no, at least thats my experience. I've known low energy NYMPHO's and high energy dead fish.

can't tell till you turn out the lights. and I think chemistry plays a factor.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Im energetic and have a very high sex drive, but I think that has more to do with having a higher level of Estradiol than being energetic.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Sex therapists will tell you the body’s biggest sex organ is the brain! I would think so long as one has adequate hormones to sustain our sex drives.... 

What’s going on in our heads (a pleasurable rich fantasy life)... this has an enormous influence on our wanting to get busy ...and more often.


----------

